# Transfering some stuff from old computer to new computer



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

i use a usb memory stick, you can get them cheap from target best buy , any electronic store:thumbsup:


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

christoff said:


> i use a usb memory stick, you can get them cheap from target best buy , any electronic store:thumbsup:


I've never heard of that (but then again, I've never heard of a flashdrive either). How is a USB memory stick different from a flashdrive? Remember: I want something easy to use! I see that a 2 GB flashdrive costs about $8 at most places. So is a USB memory stick even cheaper and easier to use?


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

Essentially the same thing. I used 2G my last xfer...That is the easiest way to do it IMHO!!!

Good luck!


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Han'D' said:


> Essentially the same thing. I used 2G my last xfer...That is the easiest way to do it IMHO!!!
> 
> Good luck!


You used 2G for your last transfer. So which did you use---the memory stick or the flashdrive?


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

with the memory stick, all you do is send your programing to the memory stick via computer on the menu start


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

So I plug in the memory stick, and then I go to "Start" at the lower left-hand corner, and it asks me what I want to save?


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

yes go to start then to computer and when you have the stick plugged into the usb port it will show the unit that you plugged in ,then send the info to the stick by right clicking your program and send to whatever the stick is called on your pc


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for everyones' help. I'll be giving it a try soon, and I'll be sure to let you know how it goes. Until yesterday, I thought we'd be using the 5 1/4" floppy disks that I last remembered.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I ended up getting an 8 GB flashdrive. Actually, it was easier than I had imagined. Thanks for helping out, as I've never heard of a flashdrive or a memory stick before.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

just as long as you figured everything out all is good glad i could help :thumbsup:


----------

